# 5/13 Offshore (Wahoo)



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Headed out of Perdido Pass about 6 am heading to the Nipple area. 1-3 ft. chopand 10-15 mph winds. Trolled the edge from the Nipple to the Elbow and back. Water was green, but tons of bait andflying fish.No weedlines. Alittle scattered debris further south.Caught 1 good wahoo (52lbs.) and one schoolie dolphin. Had another wahoo strike and tear up a skirt, but no hookup. Heres the wahoo. 










Another good day on the water.


----------



## seanclearly (Sep 28, 2007)

Sweet!!!! I ate some wahoo I caught last night. That is my favorite fhish to eat. Congrats on a nice fish!!!


----------



## daddytime (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice hoo:clap


----------



## Frenchy (Oct 2, 2007)

Excellent guys, we were in the same area yesterday 131/nipple/yg, tolled some at high speed then a regular spread with no succes:banghead Nice fish and thanks for the report.


----------



## parrothead (Oct 1, 2007)

Very nice. Thanks

Scott


----------



## hebegb (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice hooter!


----------



## bellafishing (Oct 1, 2007)

Nice fish! What depth were yall trolling?

Bob


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

We trolled depths from 200-400ft., but both fish were caught in around 275.


----------



## bonita dan (Oct 3, 2007)

Nice Wahoo man,Good Job. Guess its time to put the outriggers back on the boat and fill the tank.


----------



## reelsmooth19 (Nov 27, 2007)

nice fish :clap


----------



## Hammertime (Feb 17, 2008)

Nice hoo my man! Trolled that area for the last 3 weeks and had nothing. Maybe the water temps raising slighty is bringing em in. What lure were you using?


----------



## yucarenow (Oct 3, 2007)

very nice fish....did you catch that one on a skirted bait?


----------



## still flippen (Oct 6, 2007)

Great :takephoto and fish. :toast


----------



## BlueWater2 (Sep 27, 2007)

Thanks for the post. I cant wait to get back out there !!!! A few weeks back we trolled from the Nip to the spur with no luck. We did go 2 for 4 on swords though. Apr 29 th. Better luck to you next time !!


----------



## David Ridenour (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice hooter!


----------



## skram (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks Guys. He atea Dorado colored yozuri Bonita. Had the other hit on a dark C&H skirted bait.


----------



## Heller High Water Mate (Apr 14, 2008)

Nice work...That's a beefy looking Wahoo


----------

